# Cellini V2 owners?



## 386matt (May 19, 2016)

Might be able to pick one of these up off a friend, was wondering if there are any owners with their thoughts on the machine? Good and Bad! Also any idea what a good price would be!

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## pcvburgess (Sep 4, 2015)

It's a nice machine. Internals are the same as the Giotto. It's a HX machine rather than dual boiler so the footprint is a little smaller but offers less control of temperature and requires cooling flushes. It can make very good coffee but that also comes down to grinder, coffee beans and operator skill of course. My main gripe is that the drip tray is on the small side and the steam valve internals can wear out (easily and cheaply replaced). Otherwise the quality is generally very good.


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

I have the Giotto (as mentioned, is the same machine) and I love it. I plumbed mine in so I don't have to worry about filling up or getting rid of the waste. Can't say I have anything bad to say about it yet, but I have only had a Sage BE before this so couldn't compare.

How old is the one on offer?


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

Can't rate the Evo's high enough to be honest, great machines. Very temp stable, E61 brew head, great steam and great looks. Best at this price point in my opinion.


----------



## Stevied62 (Jun 19, 2016)

I also have a Giotto also and am very pleased

there maybe better machines out there but do you really need any better for a cup of coffee!


----------

